# classic halloween items for mural! help!



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*I want to paint my room with classic halloween related things. I havr on my list the following. Please add more if you think of any:*

Witch
blackcat
ghosts
spookytree
jackolanterns
skeletons
trick or treaters
haunted house
Big moon
grave yard
bats


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Are you particularly artistic? That helps in making things


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

How about some crows or a werewolf?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Frankenstein and Dracula I think fit into the classics category. Don't forget to take pictures.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Yeah I can paint and draw fairly well heheh. Ive been drawing for years. But a couple crows I like...wolf too!*
Zombies too!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

what about a classic movie horror stars last meal type of thing. ya know dracula, mummy, swampthing, wolfman. They could all be sitting down to dinner in a pic of a room. Then you could do a various room on each wall. Just a thought.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> what about a classic movie horror stars last meal type of thing. ya know dracula, mummy, swampthing, wolfman. They could all be sitting down to dinner in a pic of a room. Then you could do a various room on each wall. Just a thought.



That's actually a really cool idea but not what Im looking for.
But believe me that is a really cool idea, I like that. It would be a cool framed painting too!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

reaper


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

what about a laboratory, the headless horseman, and bags-o-candy.

Don't forget the monster mash with the "Crypt Kicker Five"... this is actualy a scene I would like to do with bluckys. a five piece band with bluckys animated to the monster mash.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OOh a spooky lab with dr frankenstein..cool


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

I think we missed spiders, tombstones.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

candy corn and skellys - were skeletons said, probably but I forget


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You could have a scene with a haunted house with ghosts, witches, and bats flying around and haunted trees with evil-looking vultures sitting in it with a full blood moon going on.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*headless horseman candy corn and spiders!!!
Great ideas!
Frankenstein in the lab is another classic, great stuff!*


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

glowing eyes! cant forget those!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't forget the rats!


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Evil pumpkins is always my favorite


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

have you considered doing part of the room with blacklight paint? It is clear in normal light and glows in blacklight. You could end up with two different motif's going on, one for day, one for the blacklight. Here is one place that has the paints... http://www.clearneon.com/demo.php I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

oh yeah and i could do ghosts!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

You could always have the classic Phantom playing the decrepit old pipe organ, with ghosts, bats, spiders, etc. coming out of the pipes.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The haunted house on the hill
Scarecrow
Zombies
Jack-o-lanterns
A string of TOTs walking up towards the haunted house
I like the Phantom or a ghostly figure playing the organ idea, but I would do ghosts/spirits flying out of the pipes.

A lot depends upon how much room you have to paint on, if it is all one wall, then it maybe a bit crowded if you try top put everything on it. Keep in mind that you will have furniture and other stuff that will be in the room, so spending weeks of labor on stuff that you know is going to be covered up may be an excersize in futility.
If you can paint the ceiling, then you might consider doing a nighttime skyline, with stars, the moon, with clouds and a sillouette or two, the flying spirits or ghosts from the organ, etc.
Lots of possibilities though.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I like the "a nighttime skyline, with stars, the moon, with clouds and a sillouette or two, the flying spirits" idea with TOTS and a haunted house


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

dont forget some ,fog, headless horseman,clouds ,spiders, webbing,witches broom.


----------

